# Starter replacement help Ariens 24 platinum



## Breathing Borla (Aug 25, 2014)

I have to replace the starter on my platinum 24 sho . I got the correct oem part but **** , I can’t find any guidance anywhere . Looks like it’s only four bolts, two are easy on the button unit but the other two are buried by other parts

Anyone know how or offer any help?

Thanks fellas

921038


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

Usually the top two bolts under the gas tank are just loosened as the starter " feet " have slots on those two. The bottom two bolts are removed completely, then lift starter out. Fairly easy job.

If your starter doesn't have slotted feet you just use 1/4 drive socket & extension to get the bolts out. 

Tip..... put grease on the bolt head to help keep it retained into the socket ....


----------



## Breathing Borla (Aug 25, 2014)

It’s the same exact starter as it came with. It looks like the bolts have to loosened from the opposite side as they thread “into” the starter feet. You can’t get at the bolts to loosen them though

I would guess you have to take off the fly wheel pull starter assembly ?


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

Post #9 of this thread: https://www.snowblowerforum.com/for...riens-ax-engine-electric-starter-removal.html describes how to remove the electric starter on the Ariens AX engine. Post #11 shows a pic of how it is attached. Not the usual setup.

Good luck.


----------



## Breathing Borla (Aug 25, 2014)

Thanks guys , I’m going to try it here shortly, 

Whoever designed this thing sure didn’t want an easy swap


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

You have to remove the blower housing to get at the mounting bolts, sometimes you have them behind the flywheel on some engines, then the flywheel has to be removed.
That is the LCT motor and they are designed that way so the homeowner cant fix them easily, so you take it back to the shop and pay extra for repairs.
If you had the tiny fingers like the chinese guy that built the engine, it would make the job a little easier, but that's LCT engines for you.
Surprised you have to remove the starter motor, those things are supposed to be the greatest engines ever made and they never break down.
I thought the Ariens were indestructible. Lol
Good luck with it, it can be a real pain in the butt to get the blower housing off with everything attached to it and the little covers you have to remove first.


----------



## Breathing Borla (Aug 25, 2014)

Boom done, that was pretty easy actually

Fire in the hole first spin 

Woohoo


----------



## Breathing Borla (Aug 25, 2014)

Here is what it looks like apart


----------



## Breathing Borla (Aug 25, 2014)

And of course as a part of fixing the snow blower a garage lighting upgrade was needed, at least that what I told the mrs. ha!


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

Sorry for the misinformation I gave you, I didn't even think that your machine was soo new. Should of checked your model number or specifics, I'm used to working on 30+ year old machines !!!
Glad we the board members got you up and running.


----------



## Breathing Borla (Aug 25, 2014)

Shaw351 said:


> Sorry for the misinformation I gave you, I didn't even think that your machine was soo new. Should of checked your model number or specifics, I'm used to working on 30+ year old machines !!!
> Glad we the board members got you up and running.


No worries man, fire in the hole first spin. I appreciate the help


----------

